# True Prince of Freemasonry T.P.O.M.S. !!!



## PearlyB (Aug 5, 2017)

Hey, The True Prince of Freemasonry, True Prince of The Mystic Shrine, True Prince of The Supreme Architect !!! Here,  just introducing myself to everyone. I Hope y'all have a blessed day and may the Lord of all things protect and Guide you towards that True Place in Heaven !!!


----------



## Ripcord22A (Aug 5, 2017)

What?

Sent from my LG-H918 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## CLewey44 (Aug 5, 2017)

...I think it's half full...


----------



## BullDozer Harrell (Aug 5, 2017)

Hello and may you have a great day as well.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Aug 5, 2017)

Ripcord22A said:


> What?





BullDozer Harrell said:


> Hello and may you have a great day as well.


What they said.


----------



## Matt L (Aug 5, 2017)

10-9?


----------



## PearlyB (Aug 5, 2017)

BullDozer Harrell said:


> Hello and may you have a great day as well.



We are truly blessed each day we wake up with Thee Lord!!


----------



## PearlyB (Aug 5, 2017)

Matt L said:


> 10-9?



10-9 but also 8-8 if yu can manage that??


----------



## KSigMason (Aug 7, 2017)

Hello.


----------



## PearlyB (Aug 7, 2017)

KSigMason said:


> Hello.



Hello good friend from "The Kid", how are u living? Hopefully well?!!!


----------



## Glen Cook (Aug 7, 2017)

PearlyB said:


> Hello good friend from "The Kid", how are u living? Hopefully well?!!!


May I ask your grand lodge?


----------



## goomba (Aug 7, 2017)

Welcome to the site.  What grand lodge are you from?


----------



## MarkR (Aug 8, 2017)




----------



## PearlyB (Aug 8, 2017)

MarkR said:


> View attachment 5914


 
Lol funny right


----------



## PearlyB (Aug 8, 2017)

Glen Cook said:


> May I ask your grand lodge?



Grand Lodge of Louisiana


----------



## PearlyB (Aug 8, 2017)

goomba said:


> Welcome to the site.  What grand lodge are you from?



Grand lodge of Louisiana


----------



## laruewhite53 (Sep 4, 2017)

What are y'all talking about?


----------



## CLewey44 (Sep 4, 2017)

No clue...I said "half full" but not alluding to the question lol.


----------



## Ripcord22A (Sep 5, 2017)

CLewey44 said:


> No clue...I said "half full" but not alluding to the question lol.


I knew what u meant

Sent from my LG-H918 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## afrah (Sep 6, 2017)

Hello dear brothers. My name is Irina. I am from Moscow. Sorry.I'm new here. I created a new theme in the section where all the newcomers are represented on the forum and not found then your views  Maybe I'm doing something wrong ?


----------



## afrah (Sep 6, 2017)

I wanted to create a new topic and introduce myself , but I failed


----------



## afrah (Sep 6, 2017)

I wanted to create a new topic and introduce myrself , 
but nothing happened


----------

